# Tackle box? which one?



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a new tackle box the Plano 1364 looks pretty good any others that might be worth a look?


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

I reckon the best option is several differing smaller tackle boxes rather than 1 big box.
You don't want to much bulk on deck with minimal area. The big box is better for land based fishing.
There is plenty to choose from but Plano seems to have decent latch systems- so does tuppaware.


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

honestly mate i would go with something small as mentioned. i see some people with massive setups and i think its just crazy. but each to there own i have three small waterproof boxes by plano and honestly that is all i have ever needed. i actually got by with just one for a long time and believe that less is more when out in the yak. i have my little boxes set up each with a style of fishing in mind and usually keep the one im using right in front of me between my legs with the other too safely tucked away behind me and if i decide to change styles its a simple matter of swapping boxes. im lucky enough to enjoy the functionality of a hobie too though so i have handy side pockets and things for the likes of my pliers and scissors and spare line etc. before i got the hobie though i used to have a small soft tackle bag that i kept behind my seat that held spare line etc but i found that usually by the end of a trip it was all just floating around between my legs lol


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

the model i was looking at is made up of 4 trays and a top storage spot, but if you only need one of the trays say full of surface lures for example you can slide out that tray and bring only that with you if you need to saving space and weight


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I think i'd also have to agree with the multiple smaller boxes theory. I tried a larger plano tackle box, 4 trays and the top part like you mentioned and just found it too bulky to handle in the kayak. If you were to buy the whole tackle box and just take trays and leave the box at home or in the car that would work though. I now have 1 largish plano tray box, nice and slim that holds all my lures. And a berkley soft plastics bag that can hold all my plastics, leaders and jigheads. Works out much neater and quicker for me.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Came across this link. Not a box but looks useful

http://www.tals-fishing.com/KayakFishing.cfm


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi dude

I purchased the 1364 or one very similar to it.

i never use it any more. it is just way to big and heavy filled with everything. sure if ur leaving it in your boat thats fine, but to cart it around or to put it on a yak. nah not the right out. smaller ones tailored to your fishing location is better.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks for your replies everyone i think i'll just stick to the trays


----------

